# 2007 Chicago World of Wheels pics...



## ian ashton (Jan 24, 2007)

*
Link to full gallery:
http://www.faguba.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=51*


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. Are those the real actors on Reno 911? :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## ian ashton (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea, they were awesome! They are ALWAYS in character, it was bizzare.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

What fun images!!!:thumbup: Are you the one between the actors and also by the Lightning McQueen car??

Thanks for sharing!!!

Cheers,


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

mwagner1 said:


> What fun images!!!:thumbup: Are you the one between the actors and also by the Lightning McQueen car??
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> Cheers,


Yeah...that's ian


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

My fav is the GM beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the great pics! :thumbup:


----------

